
Show HN: Eigensheep – Run Jupyter Cells on AWS Lambda - antimatter15
https://github.com/antimatter15/eigensheep
======
rq1
Wow! Really nice! Thank you!

------
robsalasco
congrats! it works really good ;) thank you!

